# What is the deal with the black Madonna



## Pergamum (Jan 13, 2013)

Some Catholics make pilgrimages to shrines of the black Madonna, like in Montserrat (sp?) France. 

What is the deal with the black Madonna? Did people say she appeared in this form in an apparition or vision?

In the Philippines this week, I have heard they are parading a statue of the "black Nazarene" as well.

Help me learn more about shrines and statues and visions.


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh I thought the title of this thread was referring to Nicki Minaj... Guess I'll be moving on then.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 13, 2013)

Andrew, I pictured you more as a Bieber fan!


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jan 13, 2013)

Pergamum said:


> Some Catholics



Well that explains it.


----------



## Edward (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm not familiar with a French version. The Black Madonna usually refers to the one in Poland (had to look up the name of the city- Częstochowa.)

You can Google black madonna poland for the Wikipedia - per board rules, I won't post a link due to a Second Commandment violation in the Wiki page.


----------



## Somerset (Jan 13, 2013)

The monastery at Częstochowa is an amazing place - there is a whole room with walking sticks, crutches and wheel chairs attached to the walls. There is also a room full of valuables given by the faithful - which is probably more accurate.


----------



## JoannaV (Jan 13, 2013)

I read a vaguely interesting article that made several comments, some of which would be helpful to you. It's by Ella Rozett, you can find it real easy via google. The fourth section, "The Church's explanations for Black Madonnas" is the helpful part.

(I thought it was ok to post links so long as you explained potential problems with the link? I can't remember?)


----------



## Edward (Jan 13, 2013)

JoannaV said:


> (I thought it was ok to post links so long as you explained potential problems with the link? I can't remember?)



You may be correct on that.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes, please link me anything that would help my research.


----------



## JoannaV (Jan 14, 2013)

Interfaith_Black_Madonna This page contains Madonna+child pictures.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 14, 2013)

Do you think the Black Madonnas originate from pagan statues of Isis and Horus or previous goddesses like Artemis?


----------



## Edward (Jan 14, 2013)

Pergamum said:


> Do you think the Black Madonnas originate from pagan statues of Isis and Horus or previous goddesses like Artemis?



No, they originate from the Roman worship (they'd probably call it veneration) of Mary.


----------

